# All you need to know about POF-EYE.



## Kompromat

POF-EYE is a Pakistani corner shot weapon. Its cameras are embedded with WiFi connectivity to stream footage to a backpack mounted screen to project target imagery to the entire Forced Entry Team as well as to a mobile command module to provide real time situational awareness to the mission commanders for effectively deploying tactics in time sensitive situations. This weapon is specially designed for Close Quarter and Urban Warfare requirements by Pakistani Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Cortana

Wow great what a technology , i thought only Israel can made this kind of weapon they call it CORNER SHOT ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

its better than Israeli corner shot gun

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tacticool

Wifi can be jammed.


----------



## TankMan

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Wifi can be jammed.


Talibaboons don't usually go around jamming people's WiFi, so that's not an immediate issue for the purposes this weapon was designed for.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sine Nomine

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Wifi can be jammed.


That is not public WIFI it is secured encrypted Data Link.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Hanif

Good to see that Pakistan is producing some world class Guns at POF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Next step in upgradation is to install thermal imager/Night vision sensor in POF-EYE and in 2016 IDEAS, this further upgraded POF-EYE would be presented

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

I heard somewhere that SMG`s can also be mounted on POF EYE.Is it true?@Bratva

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

war khan said:


> I heard somewhere that SMG`s can also be mounted on POF EYE.Is it true?@Bratva



Theoretically MP-5 can be attached with EYE. But POF never implemented it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

nazi german is the founder of all modern weapons........

STG 44:



:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger

masud said:


> nazi german is the founder of all modern weapons........
> 
> STG 44:
> 
> 
> 
> :


Very true, this weapon had two purposes to be shot from side the front compartment of a panzer and room clearing, never got much use though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vapnope

Any idea that it has been used in any operation so far?


----------



## Spy Master

Any Indian who can tell us from which country Pakistan copied it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Vapnope said:


> Any idea that it has been used in any operation so far?


Yes apparently during attack on Mehran airbase where terrorists were hiding inside hangars and workshops, this weapon was used very effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed_Adeel

Bratva said:


> Theoretically MP-5 can be attached with EYE. But POF never implemented it
> 
> I have seen some photos with mp5 and they are usable. As per wiki, even grenade launcher can also be fitted.


POF Eye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Path-Finder

Sulman Badshah said:


> View attachment 280473



Which unit is this?


----------



## PDF

So, till date, only Pakistan and Israel have developed this cornershot technology. Others are still developing. Good work!


----------



## That Guy

M.Musa said:


> So, till date, only Pakistan and Israel have developed this cornershot technology. Others are still developing. Good work!


I'm pretty sure there are at least two other nations that have fully developed it. I believe China has already deployed such technology in large numbers.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Cortana said:


> Wow great what a technology , i thought only Israel can made this kind of weapon they call it CORNER SHOT ....



Anyone can make them, the only problem is mass production.


----------



## war&peace

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Wifi can be jammed.


Depends of the technology. Wifi has different frequency ranges and encryption technologies. As an alternate, the backpack can be connected via video link.



Spy Master said:


> Any Indian who can tell us from which country Pakistan copied it?


Brother, was it really necessary?



Bratva said:


> Next step in upgradation is to install thermal imager/Night vision sensor in POF-EYE and in 2016 IDEAS, this further upgraded POF-EYE would be presented


Is it your suggestion or you are telling us about the development. In latter case, it is really amazing...actually I was thinking if POF and Shibli electronic can work together on developing a very potent light arm system.



Tipu7 said:


> its better than Israeli corner shot gun


Sir based on emotion and patriotism or some test data and facts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

Cortana said:


> Wow great what a technology , i thought only Israel can made this kind of weapon they call it CORNER SHOT ....


All developed countries can make it. Why are they not making? Because they don't need one. Its a CQB weapon meant to use in built-up areas. Requirement dictates development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Tipu7 said:


> Plz don't quote me for what I said one year ago.......
> I was new to PDF back then


sorry my bad.


----------



## Maj.Osmani

I didn’t read full posts but being a veteran i must say it is pretty an ordinary weapon wit least effort you can build it at your garage what you need a pistol a camera and display screen.


----------



## Sage

Bratva said:


> Next step in upgradation is to install thermal imager/Night vision sensor in POF-EYE and in 2016 IDEAS, this further upgraded POF-EYE would be presented


Tell them in person if you have some PRs ....they do not listen ...they are still proud in making the 'world's most deadly gun'...G3 !
They made three 9mm pistols and all had issues ....Read their booklet and full of typos and poor communication ....


----------



## Bratva

war&peace said:


> Depends of the technology. Wifi has different frequency ranges and encryption technologies. As an alternate, the backpack can be connected via video link.
> 
> 
> Brother, was it really necessary?
> 
> 
> Is it your suggestion or you are telling us about the development. In latter case, it is really amazing...actually I was thinking if POF and Shibli electronic can work together on developing a very potent light arm system.
> 
> 
> Sir based on emotion and patriotism or some test data and facts



Not a suggestion but the development. Lack of funds caused a delay in Nightsight/thermal vision for POF-EYE or else it would have been a part of IT way back in 2010 and also the Wifi and and the TV attached with soldier backpack add ons which were unveiled in 2014.



Sage said:


> Tell them in person if you have some PRs ....they do not listen ...they are still proud in making the 'world's most deadly gun'...G3 !
> They made three 9mm pistols and all had issues ....Read their booklet and full of typos and poor communication ....



It came from horse mouth. Brigadier lvl officer from HIT that they are dedicated in introducing NVG or Thermal sights for PoF eye by the next IDEAS in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKD

M.Musa said:


> So, till date, only Pakistan and Israel have developed this cornershot technology. Others are still developing. Good work!


You are wrong buddy..it is used extensively around the world.. Delhi police SWAT team and NSG also uses it


----------



## Christopher

We are a Great Nation 
God Bless POF


----------



## Sipahi

قناص said:


> That is not public WIFI it is secured encrypted Data Link.



Encryption is also is not secured, all the algorithm are being used are breakable.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

That Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure there are at least two other nations that have fully developed it. I believe China has already deployed such technology in large numbers.


there is nothing ground breaking about this system. the ingenuity is there and credit goes to Israel for coming up with the original concept.

on other note. damn the necroposting .. a one liner by post #19 that gave a false impression that it is something new.

hate these Click baits.



AKD said:


> You are wrong buddy..it is used extensively around the world.. Delhi police SWAT team and NSG also uses it


his d1ck post was a click bait and we all fell for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

AKD said:


> You are wrong buddy..it is used extensively around the world.. Delhi police SWAT team and NSG also uses it


The word was *developed*. Have India itself developed it or purchased it?



Irfan Baloch said:


> there is nothing ground breaking about this system. the ingenuity is there and credit goes to Israel for coming up with the original concept.
> 
> on other note. damn the necroposting .. a one liner by post #19 that gave a false impression that it is something new.
> 
> hate these Click baits.
> 
> 
> his d1ck post was a click bait and we all fell for it.











Ops you are also a moderater.





On-topic:
demonstration of this gun was also shown to the delegates.[6]

According to one of the designers, Ashfaq Ahmad, the overall designing and finalizing of this gun took 6 months.[1] Several domestic and international participants and delegates took keen interest in the newly introduced anti-terrorist weapon.[7] Once the weapon is put into mass production, POF would take orders for its supply to prospective local and international buyers.[_citation needed_] To help promote the weapon, POF has conducted training sessions to help law enforcement agencies in Pakistan familiarize themselves with the POF Eye.[8]

As of 2014, the POF Eye has been sold to Pakistani security forces.[9]

*Variations*
The POF Eye is available in several variations. It can be mounted with


a standard 9 mm semi-automatic pistol;
a sub-machine gun
a grenade launcher.[10]
It includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points.[10] The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor.[10] Its head can turn 75 degrees.[10]


http://www.wikiwand.com/en/POF_Eye
So I guess mass production have begun. How many have been produced uptil now?


----------



## bananarepublic

M.Musa said:


>



Shit man how many tabs have u opened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

M.Musa said:


> The word was *developed*. Have India itself developed it or purchased it?



http://www.forceindia.net/IndustryNovember20154.aspx

Zen Technologies unveils ShootEdge at India International Security Expo 2015






Zen Technologies, a pioneer in simulation technology on 12 October unveiled its latest product the ShootEdge platform at India International Security Expo 2015, New Delhi.

ShootEdge is a weapon system that encases a pistol, revolver or small sized handgun and allows firing from an angle. ShootEdge enables shooting at the adversary without risk of exposure to retaliatory fire. It provides the ability to get behind a protective cover and shoot for effect. These systems are necessary and are force multipliers in encounters with terrorists and insurgents in wide ranging situations from close combat in built up areas to hostage situations. ShootEdge can be used for aimed shooting; shooting from the hip both during day and night it comes with a camera and standard sight. Often in close combat with well-trained adversary there is little or negligible ability to predict the outcome. ShootEdge changes the odds remarkably.

Zen has been committed to providing its customers with world-class training simulators to counter mission critical operations. With over 100 customers across geographies and a commendable service record of more than 20 years, Zen has emerged as a key partner to armed forces of various countries including India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M.Musa said:


> The word was *developed*. Have India itself developed it or purchased it?


http://www.deccanherald.com/content/385047/drdo-develops-corner-shot-rifle.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Issa Saleem Malik

POF EYE is an amazing and revolutionary weapon...


----------



## nomi007

Sulman Badshah said:


> View attachment 280473


kpk police is 2nd user of pof eye


----------



## DavidSling

Issa Saleem Malik said:


> POF EYE is an amazing and revolutionary weapon...


u meant that corner shot is revolutionary weapon, since POF EYE is based on Israeli design (The country that doesn't exist)


----------



## Bratva

POF EYE Latest Upgrade Iteration.

IR Camera Installed. Range of camera is 20 meters

A limited Helmet Mounted Display Capability Introduced

Wireless transmission upto 400 Meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

